# Yu Kurosaki and Tu David Phu



## mpier (Jun 30, 2022)

I subscribe to a few news letters from different vendors across the country. Seisuke Knives sent me this today thought the Bay Area group might be interested in a little fun in the city. I believe you need to get tickets through there web site


----------

